# Lighting Question



## NEG427 (Nov 8, 2008)

First off hello to all, I am new to this site. I want to thank you in advance for the help. I have a coralife 48" lighting system, with (2) double rod 10k watt and (2) 65k actinic blue. I was thinking of getting a condi ane. and was wondering if this is enough for it. I dont want to get it and not be able to support it, if not, what can i get with what I have. By they way I have a 90 gallon fowlr system with a 20 gallon long sump with fuge. All tests are good and it has been running for 1+ yr. Thanks again


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well first off is your lighting a PC or T-5 setup, if T-5 what are the wattages of the tubes. The Condi anemone is not a hosting nem for clowns, just thought I would say that. The Condi nem is probably the lowest light demanding nem but they do still need intense lighting. You say your tests are all good but could you give us actuall numbers for your tests please.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I forgot one thing what fish do you have in your tank.


----------



## NEG427 (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not to sure if its a pc or T-5. The only thing I know is that they are coralife 10k and 65k act. I have 2 clowns a 3 stripe, powder brown and a clown tang and a lemon peel that just died. How can I tell the diff in the PC and the T-5? My test are nit 0, trates 0, amm 0 and ph is 8.2, and dkh is 480 and cal is .... i forget but they are in range form the chart that can with the api kits.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

T-5 will be a strate tube and both ends will have pins to go into the end caps and a PC will be 2 tubes very close together and only one end will have pins on it to go into an end cap.


----------



## NEG427 (Nov 8, 2008)

Oh thanks! They are the the ones that are double with one end that has a straight plug one end. Then they are PC, right.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

OK then PC's and sorry to say I would not recomend a nem of any kind because PC's have very low par and do not penetrate very deep but thats not to say that people havent kept nems under PC's but its not recomended. To have the proper lighting for nems you would hve to go up to T-5's with individual reflectors or MH's IMO because nems have very high and intense lighting needs and also look at it this way if you have the lighting for nems you could keep anything else you would want as far as corals and clams.


----------



## NEG427 (Nov 8, 2008)

What kind of $$$$ are we talkin about for the T-5 and will it be compatible with what i have the striaght pin set-up?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

It would ba a completly different setup and you could do it 2 way a Fixture or a retro if you have a canopy. here are a couple links for lights and she tends to be the cheapest I have found.
Fixture

https://diyreef.authsecure.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=55_126&products_id=724


Retro minus the bulbs

https://diyreef.authsecure.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=55_89&products_id=355


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

archer772 said:


> Well first off is your lighting a PC or T-5 setup, if T-5 what are the wattages of the tubes. The Condi anemone is not a hosting nem for clowns, just thought I would say that. The Condi nem is probably the lowest light demanding nem but they do still need intense lighting. You say your tests are all good but could you give us actuall numbers for your tests please.


I disagree I have seen clowns host condi's before. My LFS has them hosted together all the time. It is said that they won't but if a clown decides it the only thing it can host it will make it it's home eventually ( the process may take a while). As for the lighting issue I do agree on that.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

nicco0315 said:


> I disagree I have seen clowns host condi's before. My LFS has them hosted together all the time. It is said that they won't but if a clown decides it the only thing it can host it will make it it's home eventually ( the process make take a while). As for the lighting issue I do agree on that.


I would say 90% of the time clowns wont host in Condies but it depends on what clown you are talking about, Maroons will host anything and Clarkies tend to host anything also I have even seen a perc I believe it was host in a clam so is it possible yes but not very likely IMO.


----------

